# Planer board opinions?



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm new to trolling the "right" way. I've always just flat lined off the back of the boat, but I would like to try planer boards and maybe even splurge on some line counter rigs instead of my "whatever is closest to the shed door" rigs. 

I've been browsing mini boards and the two that I've found to be the most liked are the church and the offshore brands. 

It appears that the church or34 is reversible, so you don't have to buy specific left and right boards, which would save me some money since I'd only be buying half the boards. I fish alone 9o percent of the time and only fish two rods. I'd like to be able to fish them both off one side of the boat regardless of direction.

The offshore minis are in two models, the t6 and t12. 

Which ones do you prefer and why? Which would you think would be the best in quality, function, and ease of use for one person attempting to troll small lakes from a tiller controlled small vessel?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I purchased the Church Tackle TX-6 Magnum. It's a mini board and I like em for what I do...white bass and saugeye. Only got out with em twice, but like how they handle.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have two sets of these that you are welcome to borrow.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I use Church, track well, like them.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I had it backwards apparently. The offshore "reversibles" are the or34's, and TX 12 and TX 6 are the church boards. 

Flathead, I will stop by next time I get a chance to get over your way. Yours are probably tuned to catch monster eater bass though. Lol

Thanks for the opinions guys. Has anyone used the offshore reversibles? Good or bad? 

I've narrowed it down to buying two sets of the church, one set of the offshore, or borrowing flathead's boards then changing my phone number and deleting my account.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the line counter rigs will greatly improve your catch. so you can repeat the leads that's catching fish. if you have a tight budget you can get the daiwa accudepth plus or the okuma convector. with just a little more money you can get the daiwa sealine sg lc3b for around 100.00 each. check out ebay and amazon for good prices.

I use the accudepth plus adp17lc and the sealine sg17lca and can say they are both pretty good reels. I run braid for running divers and use 150' of mono backing so the braid doesn't slip on the spools. you can get the accudepth plus adp17lcb or the adp27lcb for around 70.00 and the convector 20 or 30 reel for around 80.00 off ebay. if you ever use a line counter for trolling you'll wonder what took you so long.
sherman


----------



## RediRig (Sep 6, 2013)

Check out our Stealth Planer Floats at www.redirig.com. 5x lighter than any board on the market. Better performing with our patented release clip. Great for fisherman that fish by themselves. If you have any questions just let me know.


----------

